# Effekt Text von Photoshop vektorisieren



## pappkamerad (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo meine Lieben,
ich bin momentan mit meinen Nerven am ende und der Copyshop bei mir um die Ecke weiß auch nix.

Ich hab einen Schriftzug mit Photoshop CS3 erstellt. Dabei geht es um Namen die auf ein Paintball Jersey Trikot aufgedruckt werden sollen.

Der Copyshop hat so ein 2in1 Druck- und Schneidegerät von Roland.

Was er dafür allerdings braucht ist eine Vektorgrafik um die er dann eine bestimmte Kontur drumlegen kann, die das Gerät dann erkennt.


Ich hab auch schon im Illustrator versucht die Photoshopdatei zu öffnen und daraus eine Vektorgrafik zu machen. Wenn ich en abpauser auswähle muß ich auch vile Farben (min 150) auswähln das es einigermaßen anschaulich bleibt. Das problem ist aber jetzt, wie wähle ich nur die äußerem punkte aus und lege da eine Linie drumherum?

Oder kann man das mit dem vektorisieren auch einfacher machen, so das er nicht die effekte komplett vertorisiert, aber ich die effekte trotzdem habe?

Danke im voraus


----------



## ink (12. Juni 2008)

Moin
Wenn du es mit Illustrator machen willst, nutze dazu das Zeichenstift-Werkzeug.
Damit "ziehst" du die Konturen der Schrift nach.
Für den Umgang mit Pfaden:
http://photozauber.de/workshops/tutorials/illustrator/kategorie-1/Arbeit-mit-Pfaden/

mfg


----------



## pappkamerad (12. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Moin
> Wenn du es mit Illustrator machen willst, nutze dazu das Zeichenstift-Werkzeug.
> Damit "ziehst" du die Konturen der Schrift nach.
> Für den Umgang mit Pfaden:
> ...



Und ab wann ist es dann eine vektorgrafik?


----------



## ink (12. Juni 2008)

Die Pfade die du damit erzeugst sind Vektoren.
Somit hast du bereits eine Vektorgrafik wenn du "nur einen Strich ziehst".
Da die Maschine sehr wahrscheinlich zuerst den Kram druckt und hinterher die Pfade
nutzt um es auszuschneiden, reicht das nachzeichnen der äusseren Linien.
(Stimmts oder hab ich recht? )
mfg


----------



## pappkamerad (12. Juni 2008)

Also ich fasse zusammen.

- Neue Datei erstellen
- Die *.bmp reinladen
- Das zeichen Tool auswählen
- Füllfarbe ohne
- Linie in der gewünschten Farbe für das Schneidegerät
- Die Buchstaben außen nachzeichnet
- Abspeichern unter *.?   


Fertig?


----------



## ink (12. Juni 2008)

Zeichenstift-Werkzeug (wichtig )
Die Konturfarbe ist völlig Pommes (es sei denn du willst nen Rahmen gedruckt bekommen),
da es nur auf den Pfad ankommt, womit der Schneidplotter arbeitet.

Da fragst du am Besten den Druckmenschen welches Format er haben will
*.eps, *.ai, *.cdr oder gar *.svg usw.


----------



## pappkamerad (12. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Zeichenstift-Werkzeug (wichtig )
> Die Konturfarbe ist völlig Pommes (es sei denn du willst nen Rahmen gedruckt bekommen),
> da es nur auf den Pfad ankommt, womit der Schneidplotter arbeitet.
> 
> ...




Das ist e ja, der meinte es müßte in ner bestimmtenfarbei sein... so langsam glaub ich der hat selbst keine ahnung


----------



## ink (12. Juni 2008)

Dann nimm halt ne Konturfarbe die der nette Druckfreggel haben will.

Dann fragst du ihn wenn du es abgibst warum der Plotter ne Vektorgrafik und
ne Kontur in einer speziellen Farbe haben will.
Da meines Wissens die Farbe völlig sekundär ist, da Plotter eben mit Pfaden arbeiten.
Lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.

mfg


----------



## pappkamerad (12. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Dann nimm halt ne Konturfarbe die der nette Druckfreggel haben will.
> 
> Dann fragst du ihn wenn du es abgibst warum der Plotter ne Vektorgrafik und
> ne Kontur in einer speziellen Farbe haben will.
> ...




Ich hab jetzt mal einen buchstaben gemacht, bin mir nicht sicher, aber muß da nicht noch was in dem kästchen wo auch der layer drin steht auch was mit pfad kommen?

Guckst du bild


----------



## ink (12. Juni 2008)

Klickst du kleinen Pfeil 

Du kommst aber auch mit weniger Knotenpunkten aus (versuch mal bei setzen die Maus zu ziehen )


----------



## pappkamerad (12. Juni 2008)

Also, hab die datei zu dem hingeschickt und der meint das es nicht gehen würde.

Ich versteh das nicht.

Der läd die datei in Coreldraw rein und bekommt dann den rahmen nicht drum


----------



## ink (12. Juni 2008)

Hast du ihm ne *.eps geschickt?


----------



## pappkamerad (12. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Hast du ihm ne *.eps geschickt?



Ja, hab das als *.eps gespeichert.

Sah dann so aus am ende: (anhang)

Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## ink (12. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn damit?


----------



## pappkamerad (12. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Was ist denn damit?



Ja ist das jetzt eine vektorgrafik?

Der kerl as dem copyshop kommt damit nicht klar


----------



## ink (12. Juni 2008)

Die Umrisse sind Pfade, so wie gewünscht.
Der Texteffekt (im Inneren der Typo) aus PS ist unmöglich zu plotten (also als Pfade darzustellen, da es Verläufe enthält).
Aber so wie ich dich verstanden hab, druckt er erst die Grafik auf die "Folie" und schneidet
des hinterher aus (wofür die Pfade da sind).

Was hat der Druckmensch denn für Probleme?


----------



## pappkamerad (12. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Die Umrisse sind Pfade, so wie gewünscht.
> Der Texteffekt (im Inneren der Typo) aus PS ist unmöglich zu plotten (also als Pfade darzustellen, da es Verläufe enthält).
> Aber so wie ich dich verstanden hab, druckt er erst die Grafik auf die "Folie" und schneidet
> des hinterher aus (wofür die Pfade da sind).
> ...



Der arbeitet mit nem programme namens Versaworks zusammen, in dem wohl nicht die pfade gefunden werden...

Wo kann man denn sowas noch machen lassen, hab von dem die nase voll


----------



## ink (12. Juni 2008)

Jo, das Programm unterstützt *.eps und bei deinem Bild sind ganz klar die Pfade zu sehen.
Schönen Gruß an den Typen und schreib ihm n nettes RTFM!

Ich weiß nicht wo du herkommst (wegen vor Ort)
Aber du könntest die gängigen
Online-Druckereien bemühen, die Digitaldruck unterstützen (Shirtcity, Spreadshirt usw).
Kannst dich ja mal schlaumachen 

mfg


----------



## pappkamerad (12. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Jo, das Programm unterstützt *.eps und bei deinem Bild sind ganz klar die Pfade zu sehen.
> Schönen Gruß an den Typen und schreib ihm n nettes RTFM!
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wo du herkommst (wegen vor Ort)
> ...



Ist halt so das wir die Trikots ja schon haben und auf die gedruckt werdn muß


----------



## ink (12. Juni 2008)

Dann zeichne des nach, gib dem Ganzen noch ne zweite Farbe (alles Vektorgrafiken) und lass
es dir mit Flex draufdrucken


----------



## pappkamerad (12. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Dann zeichne des nach, gib dem Ganzen noch ne zweite Farbe (alles Vektorgrafiken) und lass
> es dir mit Flex draufdrucken



Du meinst zweifarbig ohne die ganzen effekte die ich im photoshop gemacht hab?

Grad das wollen wir ja, soll schön gestylt sein für´s paintball


----------



## ink (12. Juni 2008)

Joa, dann schau nach ner Druckerei die nen Druck und Schneidplotter haben, die bei dir in der Gegend sind (Bzw. Digitaldruck).

Kompetenter Art diesmal


----------



## pappkamerad (12. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Joa, dann schau nach ner Druckerei die nen Druck und Schneidplotter haben, die bei dir in der Gegend sind (Bzw. Digitaldruck).
> 
> Kompetenter Art diesmal



digitaldruck geht wohl eher nicht, weil die trikots schwarz sind oder?


----------



## ink (12. Juni 2008)

Da ist ne helle Schicht notwendig, aber es ist machbar wenn die Druckerei gut ist


----------



## pappkamerad (12. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Da ist ne helle Schicht notwendig, aber es ist machbar wenn die Druckerei gut ist



Was ein glück kenn ich hier nix im saarland, bin neu hier.

Geht um zwischen 6-10trikos. Werbung ist auch erwünscht


----------

